# bio spira



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

anyone try it before. and how safe is it and how well it worked?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what do you mean how safe?


----------



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

life did it actually do what marine land clams what it dose. basicly does it realy cycle your tank with in 24 hrs? so if you actually used it did your fish react differently then if you cycled the water the old way( puting gold fish)


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Yes, it cycles your tank in 24 - 48 hours. Make sure how have an ammonia source in the tank before putting it in.

Also, make sure the Bio-Spira hasn't been sitting on a shelf -- it must be refrigerated.


----------



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

so i have to put some pure ammonia or something dead in ther so bio spira can work?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

"so i have to put some pure ammonia or something dead in ther so bio spira can work?"

just buy some ammonia at a store and put it in the tank, and test your water until you get a ammonia reading and then u add the bio spira. dont use something dead


----------



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

where can i get pure ammonia. and what brand should i get?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Aznpridedan20 said:


> where can i get pure ammonia. and what brand should i get?
> [snapback]1050983[/snapback]​


any market should have it or drug store...make sure its pure ammonia


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

if u shake the bottle of ammonia and it bubbles at the top then its no good. it has an additive thats toxic to fish that cant be removed by filtration


----------



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

how much should i add for a 29g


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Bio-Spira works but no way does it cycle a tank in 24-48 hours as they say. The total process takes about a week give or take a day or 2. Will take longer if too much of an ammonia source is used. 1 ounce of bio-spira is all you need for your 29G. Put it in once you have an ammonia reading. Cycling with goldfish may take a tank a week to register ammonia. With pure ammonia you can put bio-spira in within 24 hours. 6 drops per 10 gallons so in your case 18 drops a day until nitrite spike. Then 9 drops a day until ammonia and nitrites read zero and you have a positive nitrate reading. Before putting fish in do a 50% water change. Thats all there is too it.


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

BS works great to cut cycle time down. More so how quick the Ammonia is there. But I have had Nitrites every time using it. I cycled my 80g with 5 oscars and added the BS two days after the fish. I had no Ammonia but the Nitrites were 1ppm with in a couple days. Speed up from traditional methods is huge with this but a load like Ps 24hrs is not the case. I would go fishless with about 1-2ppm pure ammonia then add the BS. Just my observations.


----------

